# Color name?



## SilverSageClev (Sep 21, 2016)

My friend's barn cat just had kittens last night, and one of them has a pattern we haven't seen before. Does anyone know what this would be called?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think you can resize the photo on your iPhone, so try and send again, and we'll try to identify the pattern of your friend's cat.


----------

